
Ask HN: Notable books you read this year - petecooper
Bill Gates top 5 of 2017 is out[1][2], and I&#x27;d really like to know what you read this year that stuck with you.<p>For me, in no particular order:<p>* Tim Wainwright - &quot;Narco-nomics: How To Run A Drug Cartel&quot;<p>* Alan Watts - &quot;The Way of Zen&quot;<p>* Richard Carlson - &quot;Stop Thinking, Start Living&quot;<p>* Andrew Whitley - &quot;Bread Matters: How and Why to Make Your Own&quot;<p>* Amanda Palmer - &quot;The Art of Asking&quot;<p>I&#x27;m not a fast reader, and I do have a high hit rate for HN recommendations, so thanks very much if you&#x27;ve mentioned something this year and I&#x27;ve read it. It&#x27;s appreciated.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gatesnotes.com&#x2F;About-Bill-Gates&#x2F;Best-Books-2017<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15844904
======
pshapiro99
The Open Schoolhouse is a memorable book I read this year.
[http://theopenschoolhouse.com/](http://theopenschoolhouse.com/)

------
pacuna
\- Fooled by randomness by Nassim Taleb

\- Sapiens by Yuval Harari

\- The invention of nature by Andrea Wulf

\- The subtle art of not giving a f*ck by Mark Manson

\- Philosophy of Science: Very Short Introduction by Samir Okasha

